# Kennt jemand die Marke Hooger Booger?



## tellaNu (3. Juni 2017)

Beim Aufräumen sind wir heute auf ein Hooger Booger BMX gestoßen, das meinem Cousin gehört. Schätze mal, dass es aus den 1990er Jahren stammt. Kenne die Marke nicht... Macht es Sinn, so ein Bike bei Ebay einzustellen oder lassen wir es gleich verschrotten?


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Juni 2017)

Hooger Booger hat zumindest recht gute MTB´s gebaut. Als BMX Hersteller kannte ich die gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (6. Juni 2017)

Hooger Booger war mal ein skateboard- und snowboardhersteller


----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2017)

tellaNu schrieb:


> Beim Aufräumen sind wir heute auf ein Hooger Booger BMX gestoßen, das meinem Cousin gehört. Schätze mal, dass es aus den 1990er Jahren stammt. Kenne die Marke nicht... Macht es Sinn, so ein Bike bei Ebay einzustellen oder lassen wir es gleich verschrotten?


Frag doch hier mal nach: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hooger-booger.19675/
BMB (Bitte mit Bild)..!


----------



## cruiserin92 (13. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte auch male in Fahrrad von Hooger Booger. Wollte leider keiner haben, aber der Zustand war auch nicht mehr so gut ^^


----------



## pustereas (15. Juni 2017)

Hooger Booger war mal ein skateboard- und snowboardhersteller


----------



## tellaNu (20. Juni 2017)

Danke Kiv, den Thread kannte ich nicht.

Das Bike hat kostenlos den Besitzer gewechselt, ein Junge aus der Nachbarschaft fährt es nun.


----------

